# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کمک برای دانلود خوکار زیرنویس

## atige007

میخوام از سایت  opensubtitles.org
به طور مثال لینک زیر
https://www.opensubtitles.org/en/sub...city-of-god-en
 به طور خودکار با کمک پایتون زیرنویس رو دانلود کنم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------

